# Virtualization Problem: ifconfig SIOCSIFVNET



## beaute (Jun 11, 2010)

Hello, 

When I execute the command to put the vnet inside the jail:
[CMD=""]ifconfig epair0b vnet 1[/CMD]

I get the following error message:

```
ifconfig: SIOCSIFVNET: File exists
```

I looked up SIOCSIFVNET in attempt to trace the problem but had no luck. Any idea how to go around this? Or what the problem actually means? Where can I find the file for SIOCSIFVNET and what is it exactly?:q


----------



## beaute (Jun 14, 2010)

Hello, 

I'm still looking at this problem. I'd appreciate any help. I've traced the problem back to VIMAGE. The place where I found the word "SIOCSIFVNET" is in vimage.c, however, I was unable to figure out what the problem is. Nowhere in vimage.c do I see an echo of "File exists". So I'm guessing it is an ifconfig thing rather than a VIMAGE thing. 


Again, any help is appreciated.


----------



## Eam404 (Jun 14, 2010)

I've played A LOT with vimage - to be honest I've had some things work, and many more not work.  I think its still in development for the most part.  However there is an article that helped me get started... 


http://bsdbased.com/2009/11/27/vimage-better-virtualization-in-freebsd-8?commented=1#c000004


----------

